# Arthroscopic capsular release



## sbreeden (Apr 22, 2009)

What code is used for this procedure.  I know it's not the same as capsulorrhapy, that's for instability.  This is for adhesive capsulitis done through the scope.  The procedure says the capsule was found to be extremely tight on the anterior aspect.  The capsule was released with the use of a hook burner, starting at the rotator cuff interval and extending along the anterior aspect of the glenoid.  The release extended around the inferior glenoid to the posterior aspect of the glenoid to  approximately the 5 o'clock position.   The shaver was used to remove any excess tissue.  
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## elrosco (Apr 23, 2009)

We use 29825


----------



## grandmacora (Apr 24, 2009)

So do we


----------



## grandmacora (Apr 24, 2009)

We use 29825 too


----------



## sbreeden (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input~!


----------

